# L'environnement de nos ados ... plus dangereux qu'avant ?



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2014)

Pour une fois, un sujet sérieux !

Hier soir, mon fils aîné (39 ans), m'a demandé si j'estimais qu'aujourd'hui la vie de nos ados était plus "difficile" qu'avant (par avant, il voulait dire dans les années 60/65, au moment où j'étais moi-même ado !) et si leur environnement actuel était plus "dangereux" qu'à cette époque !

J'avoue avoir été pris de court pour répondre immédiatement, compte tenu du fait qu'avec l'âge on a tendance inconsciemment à enjoliver le passé et résilience oblige, à oublier les mauvais moments qu'on a (peut-être) vécus.

Je n'ai pu lui fournir que quelques bribes de réponse(s) argumentant qu'à l'heure actuelle, avec le web et les réseaux sociaux, l'information est "en temps réel" et qu'on est immédiatement au courant de tous les faits divers (locaux ou non) qui, malheureusement émaillent nos vies (je pense plus particulièrement aux suicides d'ados qui semblent suivre une courbe inquiétante, à la violence urbaine, à la solitude, aux difficultés de se projeter dans l'avenir, à la déliquescence des liens familiaux et sociaux - je parle là des liens réels et non virtuels -, au terrorisme etc... ...).

A mon avis, ce flux d'infos continu et immédiat cristallise le sentiment que : "Oui ! la vie est plus dangereuse qu'avant !" - à tort ou à raison ? J'avoue ne pas savoir !

J'ai lu tout un article sur la solitude de certains ados qui, malgré les réseaux dits sociaux, se sentent largués ou abandonnés tant par leur famille proche que par leurs "amis" ... là, j'ai encore plus difficile à comprendre compte tenu du fait que la solitude était un sentiment que je n'ai jamais connu quand j'avais 15 ou 16 ans .... Comme, à cette époque, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de suicides d'ados, d'héroïne, de cocaïne ou de pédophilie, par exemple, alors que, bien entendu, cela existait mais on n'en parlait pas !

OK - en grandissant on avait le LSD et l'herbe mais là non plus, ça ne faisait pas la une des journaux !

Le sentiment de mon fils est que son adolescence était plus cool que celle des ados actuels, raison pour laquelle il m'a posé cette question...

Et là, j'avoue avoir un peu "noyé le poisson" ne sachant pas trop quoi lui répondre précisément (ce qui n'est pas dans mes habitudes !).

Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ????


----------



## ergu (27 Janvier 2014)

Je dirais ni plus ni moins dangereux - les dangers ne sont pas les mêmes - et la peur d'un parent pour son ado "inconscient des dangers qui l'entourent parce qu'à cet âge-là on se croit immortel et invincible" peut facilement lui faire oublier les peurs de ses parents à lui à l'âge où c'était lui qui se croyait invincible et immortel.

Pour comparer il faudrait pouvoir être ado avec sa future mentalité d'adulte, ou le contraire et ça, même chez les grands enfants comme toi mon bon zebig, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Je dirais ni plus ni moins dangereux - les dangers ne sont pas les mêmes - et la peur d'un parent pour son ado "inconscient des dangers qui l'entourent parce qu'à cet âge-là on se croit immortel et invincible" peut facilement lui faire oublier les peurs de ses parents à lui à l'âge où c'était lui qui se croyait invincible et immortel.
> 
> Pour comparer il faudrait pouvoir être ado avec sa future mentalité d'adulte, ou le contraire et ça, même chez les grands enfants comme toi mon bon zebig, ce n'est pas possible.



Je trouve ton commentaire très juste ...
Il est vrai que lorsque j'étais ado je me croyais aussi "immortel et invincible" et peu soucieux de la peur et du chagrin que je causais à mes parents ... 
Quand un peu plus tard, j'ai annoncé à mes parents que je m'engageais chez les paras  pendant 2 ans (et l'époque était relativement troublée !), ma mère n'a pas arrêté de pleurer pendant des mois ... et cela, je n'en ai eu cure ... je l'ai souvent regretté !
Merci de me l'avoir rappelé ! Cela relativise les choses !


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2014)

Plus dangereux, sans hésitation.
Enfin, avec mon prisme, j'ai pas,de vision globale et universelle.
Mon prisme est double, très rapidement pour un premier post dans ce fil bien intéressant, dans lequel je suis avide de vos avis : 
 - Une presque ado (14 ans, je sais pas où ça la met...) à la maison. 
Laïque convaincu, j'ai dû la mettre dans un collège privé catho, parce que, j'ai été le constater moi-même, les dealers sont à la sortie du collège publique, les bastons quotidiennes, rackets, harcèlements. Ça existait à notre époque, mais à ce point, j'en suis pas certain, loin de là, même si on n'avait certainement pas une conscience aussi nette des problème, comme tu le souligne, thebig.
Ces précautions n'ont pas empêchées ma fille d'être plus qu'embêtée par quelques garçons (dont un a été exclu), avec certaines de ses copines. Ça s'est fini, l'année dernière, aux urgences psy, dans un contexte un peu chaud, et depuis, ça me coûte 50 par semaine de psychologue, et c'est pas fini, d'après elle 

- Je vois des parents et de jeunes adultes toute la journée en addicto, et évidemment, je suis en contact étroit avec les gens qui s'occupent plus spécifiquement d'ados.
Nous sommes tous affolés par l'adoption massive de certaines conduites à risque, qui, elles, on en est certain, n'existaient pas il y a 10 ans, et encore moins quand nous étions ados.
Vis à vis de l'alcool : les défonces pour certains, loin d'être des "cas" isolés, hebdomadaires ou "binge drinking" qui consistent à s'enfiler très rapidement des quantités massives d'alcool jusqu'au coma ou quasi-coma, et qui deviennent un véritable problème de santé publique. On s'enivrait, mais pas de cette façon massive (et répétée), et pas pour la pure défonce.
Le canabis dont les plans sélectionnés en Hollande ont été exportés dans les pays producteurs exportateurs principales sources de notre "marché" (Maghreb), et qui ont une teneur au moins 10 fois supérieure en THC (la molécule active) au canabis de nos expérimentations adolescentes
Les nouvelles drogues de synthèse, dont la diffusion et la banalisation sont effarantes.
Le NMDA ou ecsasy, qui, en dehors des accidents aigus, te vident les neurone de leur dopamine, provoquant des morts cellulaire massives et précoces dans les régions mésolimbiques et frontales, en particulier, du cerveau, faisant craindre à certains de véritables épidémie futures de démences précoces.
La kétamine est en train de se répandre comme une trainée de poudre (c'est le cas de dire). Il s'agit initialement d'une molécule utilisée pour l'induction de la narcose (faire faire dodo) en anesthésie et médecine d'urgence préhospitalière (humaine, mais aussi très utilisée par les vétos). Comme le NMDA, initialement cantonée aux milieux "technos", elle se banalise à toute vitesse, dans les boites, puis en usage régulier. En usage aigu, sans anesthésiste, c'est déjà casse-gueule. En utilisation chronique, on découvre sa toxicité pour l'arbre urinaire (ça te décape les uretères et la vessie : tu finit par pisser du sang, puis par plus pisser du tout et devoir t'auto-sonder à vie. Sympa...).
Espérons qu'ils éviteront la cocaïne dont les prix se sont effondrés et dont l'usage s'ultra-démocratise et, pour les plus résistants, la métamphétamine, là encore, qui commence à déborder de certains milieux très limités, mais comme le crack, c'est tellement toxique (sur le plan neuro, en particulier), ça devrait rester, il faut l'espérer, très circonscrit.
Mais, bon, pour mes gamins, c'est surtout le risque alcool qui n'était pas aussi prégnant à mon ado qui me préoccupe le plus...

Et puis les années SIDA sont passées. La trithérapie, toussa, font que la prévention et la conscience de ce danger se sont nettement relâchés. Sans oublier l'hépatite B sexuellement transmissible pour laquelle il y a une désaffection nette de la vaccination.

Après je connais mal l'impact de la grande précarité sociale des familles sur nos ados (7 à 13% des français sous le seuil de la pauvreté en fonction du seuil retenu ).


Alors c'est certain, j'ai une vision forcément catastrophiste des choses, parce que, par définition, quand ça se passe bien, on vient pas me voir.

Mais quand même, les risques me semblent plus nombreux, plus importants en intensité, et les prises de risque (et là c'est une réalité épidémiologique) beaucoup plus importantes qu'il y a 15-20 ans.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ton témoignage, Bigdidou - témoignage d'autant plus intéressant qu'il est basé sur ton expérience de médecin en contact avec la "partie obscure" de la réalité...

Je crois qu'il convient également de parler de l'éducation donnée à nos enfants !

Dans mon cas personnel, mon père s'occupait des aspects matériels de la vie tandis que ma mère restait à la maison pour s'occuper de mon frère et moi ... avec le résultat qu'à la sortie de l'école, ma mère nous attendait, préparait le goûter, nous aidait à faire nos leçons et devoirs et nous pouvions avoir de longues conversations avec elle sur tous les sujets possibles et imaginables - idem quand mon père rentrait le soir.

Entretemps, nous avions des activités sportives, des petites sorties avec les copains, les visites à la bibliothèque (hé ouais, il n'y avait pas internet) et la lecture le soir (hé ouais, les programmes TV étaient sacrément limités).

Conséquence : pas d'ennui ni de solitude ... nous n'avions pas assez de temps le soir pour faire tout ce que nous désirions - l'éducation était prodiguée directement par nos parents en complément de celle donnée par l'école et tous nos contacts sociaux étaient bien réels !

J'ai reproduit le même schéma avec mes enfants : mon épouse à la maison (elle n'aurait pas voulu faire autre chose que de s'occuper elle-même de l'éducation de nos 3 enfants) et moi au boulot pour m'occuper des choses bassement matérielles mais ô combien nécessaires.

Malheureusement, ce qui était possible "avant" n'est pratiquement plus possible aujourd'hui.

En effet, dans la majorité des cas, 2 salaires sont maintenant quasiment obligatoires pour assurer la subsistance d'une famille avec enfant(s) avec le résultat que les époux travaillant tous les deux, le temps consacré aux enfants diminue drastiquement sans compter la fatigue des parents, les courses à faire après le boulot, et toute la partie "ménagère" qui doit être assumée en rentrant le soir à la maison.

Rien qu'en écrivant le paragraphe qui précède, je remercie le destin d'avoir pu me permettre de reproduire la situation que j'ai connue avec mes propres parents.

Les enfants sont donc majoritairement seuls en rentrant à la maison, ou alors, il faut s'organiser avec des heures d'études - c'est dire que dans ce cas-là, on s'appuie sur l'école, les amis ou la famille proche pour remplacer les parents absents (par la force des choses, bien entendu !).

Dans ce cas de figure, on transmet à l'école et aux professeurs, une partie de notre devoir d'éducation ... or, ce qui pouvait être vrai il y a 40 ans ne l'est plus aujourd'hui, l'école étant devenue une "machine à apprendre", et certains professeurs étant démotivés par une certaine violence ambiante et un désintéressement d'une partie de leurs auditoires.

Loin de moi de crier haro sur les jeunes et les parents actuels ... je considère qu'il était plus facile d'être ado dans les années 60 qu'à l'heure actuelle ... le diktat des modes, des marques et de la technologie n'existait pas, nous avions nos parents pour s'occuper de notre éducation et nos professeurs exerçaient une sorte de sacerdoce qui, malheureusement, se retrouve de plus en plus rarement aujourd'hui.

En plus, l'avenir était rayonnant et dans 90% des cas, l'entrée dans le monde du travail se faisait sans problème.

Très tôt, on m'a inculqué le respect des autres comme vertu cardinale ... j'avoue que mes parents ne supportaient pas un manque de respect, que ce soit vis-à-vis d'eux ou des autres et qu'ils plaçaient des limites claires, définies et raisonnables dans leurs exigences tout en nous expliquant la raison de ces limites...

Mais peut-être que les parents actuels n'ont plus le temps de poser des limites, bousculés qu'ils sont par des difficultés que nous n'avons jamais connues.

Et c'est dommage !


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2014)

Tu décris parfaitement ma situation de parent actuel de 3 gamins (qui bouffent une Ferrari par an) de A à Z, avec notre relative démission de fait, parce que mon épouse et moi on part à 8h00 au boulot, et on rentre au mieux à 19h30, comme tous les parents qu'on connait.
C'est la cata, mais pas moyen de faire autrement.
C'est d'autant plus frustrant qu'à chaque période où la petite famille prend le large en été, on voit les progrès foudroyants des gamins dans tout les domaines quand on s'occupe un peu d'eux...
Il faut ajouter à ça l'explosion du nombre de familles monoparentales (les "mamans solo") et la familles dites recomposées, dont les medias ne cessent de nous chanter louange. Mais, nous, avec les copains des canards, on voit bien que ces familles recomposées, c'est loin d'être l'idylle...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (28 Janvier 2014)

Triple merde, j'avais écris un long texte argumenté, et puis un doigt a ripé sur mon clavier, et hop disparu.  

Alors pour résumer en une phrase  :

c'est une évidence pour moi que nos enfants sont élevés dans un monde plus dangereux qu'auparavant.

Voilou, j'ai vachement fait avancer le schmilblick pour le coup  J'argumenterai une autre fois, peut-être. Pfff


----------



## ergu (29 Janvier 2014)

Mes parents ont divorcé quand j'avais sept ans. J'étais à la garde de ma mère qui bossait comme une dingue pour essayer (non sans mal) de joindre les deux bouts. Je suis donc rentré de l'école tout seul très jeune. Faute de moyen aussi, j'ai rarement eu les fringues qu'il fallait - sans compter qu'on achetait tout une taille trop grande pour que ça dure le plus longtemps possible - j'ai eu par compte les moqueries, merci.

Mon fils aîné (12 ans) vit donc avec ses deux parents, tous les deux à temps partiel pour assurer les mercredis avec lui et son petit frère - petit frère que je récupère à 18h à la sortie de l'école le soir. Nous avons la chance d'avoir des salaires corrects, ils ne manquent de rien. Mon fils aîné a un portable minable dont il ne se sert jamais, se fringue comme un clodo, n'a pas de compte Facebook et a pourtant plein de copains. Il est dans un collège public mais, ça va (je ne vais pas la faire bisounours, mais il existe des collège public qui ne sont pas des supermarchés de la drogue, dont certains enseignants aiment leur métier et où les élèves ne passent pas leurs journées à se taillader au couteau, si, si)

Pas de généralité, pas de jugement de valeur et un peu à côté du sujet tout ça. Mais faites gaffe, les gars. Partir de son cas personnel pour conclure sur "les jeunes et les parents de maintenant" ça ne mène à rien.
Parce que si je pars du mien, c'est vachement mieux maintenant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Mais faites gaffe, les gars. Partir de son cas personnel pour conclure sur "les jeunes et les parents de maintenant" ça ne mène à rien.
> Parce que si je pars du mien, c'est vachement mieux maintenant.



Tu as entièrement raison, mais difficile de faire abstraction de son cas personnel en tentant d'analyser la situation - raison pour laquelle je me suis permis de poster ce fil afin d'avoir des avis contradictoires.

Si je devais uniquement me baser sur mon expérience personnelle, je dirais qu'à l'heure actuelle nos ados vivent l'enfer alors que durant toute ma jeunesse j'ai vécu comme un bisounours ...rateau - Mais là n'est pas le propos, car mes propres enfants (39 - 30 et 28 ans) sont maintenant confrontés à une situation qui ne leur laisse que peu de choix :



Soit ils veulent vivre "normalement" ce qui sous-entend d'avoir 2 salaires qui rentrent à la maison pour élever leurs enfants, payer leur logement, les charges, se nourrir, se vêtir, payer la bagnole, les vacances etc... etc... avec la conséquence d'avoir des horaires de ouf et le stress qui va avec et moins de temps à consacrer à leur famille
Soit accepter de se priver d'un certain confort matériel en se contentant d'un seul salaire, de faire attention à la moindre dépense mais de privilégier leur présence auprès de leurs enfants
 Quand je pense qu'il y a 30 ans, j'ai acheté ma maison (maison de rangée "normale" sans caractère particulier dans un environnement sympa, près du centre et des écoles, 2 étages, 4 grandes chambres et une terrasse agréable) pour 25.000 Euros frais compris et qu'à l'heure actuelle les maisons équivalentes dans le même quartier sont estimées entre 200.000 et 250.000 Euros, je me dis que "le monde devient fou" et je me demande comment fait le couple qui débute dans la vie pour s'acheter un logement décent ???

Quand on débute en ayant 250.000 Euros de dettes sur la tête et en s'étant engagé sur 25 ou 30 ans à raison d'environ 1.100 Euros de remboursement par mois (quand on sait que le salaire net moyen d'un jeune qui débute en Belgique est d'environ 1.500 Euros/mois pour un universitaire), qu'on ne me dise pas qu'on a le choix ... soit on loue pour un prix prohibitif (700 Euros/mois en moyenne), soit on s'engage sur le long terme.

Tout cela pour dire que : oui ! à mon époque on avait la possibilité de s'assumer avec un seul salaire et de voir l'avenir avec confiance ... maintenant, c'est pratiquement impossible ... la situation économique, la flambée des prix de l'immobilier et nos habitudes de consommation rendent les projections dans le futur très difficiles pour la plupart de nos grands ados qui, de plus en plus, contraints et forcés, retardent leur départ de la maison familiale... De là, l'émergence d'une certaine génération "no future" avec les dangers et les dérives que cela comporte.

J'ai énormément d'admiration pour les jeunes et leurs parents qui doivent se démerder pour avoir une vie normale actuellement avec le stress "qui va avec" - c'est un problème de société grave de conséquences dont on est encore loin de deviner toute la portée !


----------



## ergu (29 Janvier 2014)

Ouais mais j'ai l'impression que se mêlent deux sujets / inquiétudes dans ce fil qui ne vont pas forcément ensemble.

D'un côté : les dangers (c'est le titre du fil)
De l'autre : la vision de l'avenir que peut avoir un ado vu le monde de m... qu'on leur a tricoté.

Sur le premier item, sans éléments vraiment concrets à apporter au débat, comme je l'ai déjà dit, je suis pourtant persuadé qu'il n'y en a en fait pas vraiment (de débat) - les dangers ayant changé de nature et notre montée en âge induisant un biais dans la vision que nous pouvons en avoir, ce serait un peu comparer des choux et des carottes.

Sur le deuxième...
Bah, c'est dur à dire. Je ne suis plus ado et mes enfants ne le sont pas encore.
Je vais passer la main.

J'ai l'impression, quand même, que l'adolescent n'a pas plus besoin d'un monde de m... pour déprimer que d'un monde en Technicolor pour croire en son avenir...

(Ce qui n'empêche pas les jeunes adultes d'en chier sur un plan bassement matériel, en moyenne sans doute bien plus que moi à leur âge mais il faudrait savoir si on parle des ados ou des jeunes adultes)


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2014)

En ce qui concerne les ados, je reste persuadé que les "dangers", s'ils ont changé de nature et sont certainement moins cachés ou étouffés ( je pense à tout ce qui est de l'ordre des agressions sexuelles, elles ont évidemment toujours existé, mais beaucoup moins cachées maintenant qu'il y a 30 ans ; il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre d'histoires anciennes qui ne sortent que maintenant que la parole se libère), se sont multipliés et pour certains, anciens, intensifiés. Par exemple :
- Pas de SIDA, à notre époque (des grossesses, certes, mais ça existe encore, et les grossesses, ça s'attrape en même temps que le VIH, si je puis dire...).
- Ces deux ados de 15 ans partis faire la guerre en Syrie et rattrapés en Turquie : c'est probablement anecdotique, mais très symptomatique de l'apparition de nouveaux danger inimaginables il y a même un an pour le grand public que je suis.
- Et puis je reviens sur les produits, leurs utilisation qui se limite de moins en moins à la simple expérimentation. Par pitié, chers parents, soyez vigilants, sans conflictualiser, toujours dans le dialogue, mais suivez les choses de près.
- N'oublions des trucs bêtes, comme la dégradation de l'hygiène alimentaire qui nous prépare une belle "épidémie" d'obésité, telle qu'on la voit aux USA, et qui y grève de façon loin d'être négligeable l'espérance de vie, et, presque surtout, l'espérance de vie sans maladie grave et handicapante.
- Je pense que la santé globale de l'enfant et de l'ado s'est d'ailleurs dégradée avec la disparition des pédiatres, spécialistes de l'enfant et de l'ados, qui ont des réseaux spécifiques, remplacés par les généralistes (heureusement qu'on est anonyme, parce que ça, ça me vaut à coup sûr une convocation au Conseil de l'Ordre), forcément moins performants, dès que tout ne tourne pas parfaitement rond. Je le dis avec d'autant plus de sérénité que je suis généraliste. Mes enfants ont leur pédiatre.
Comme on dit, un spécialiste, ça sait tout sur rien, un généraliste, rien sur tout...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

Sinon, c'est amusant que tu parles de ces enfants qui restent de plus en plus longtemps chez leurs parents, parce que c'est un indicateur en France qui va précisément contre mes sensations et plus vers les tiennes.
La France est un des pays d'Europe où les enfants quittent le plus tôt le domicile. Un peu plus tôt qu'en Allemagne, elle -même devant l'Angleterre, loin devant les pays plus à l'est, et évidemment du sud qui détiennent des records absolus.
Devant, il y a comme toujours les pays scandinaves, qui décidément, malgré leur discrétion, ont beaucoup de choses à nous apprendre, même s'ils connaissent leurs problèmes :nesoyonspasbisounours:


----------



## ergu (30 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> - Pas de SIDA, à notre époque (des grossesses, certes, mais ça existe encore, et les grossesses, ça s'attrape en même temps que le VIH, si je puis dire...).



Nous ne devons pas être tout à fait de la même époque alors - le SIDA est apparu massivement dans les médias à peu près en même temps que tout un tas d'hormones dans mon organisme (et tout aussi massivement...) avec à l'époque beaucoup de fantasmes et de désinformation autour (je me rappelle d'une tante craignant de l'attraper après avoir mangé une pomme tombée par terre...)
A l'époque, tu l'attrapais, tu crevais. Point.
De ce point de vue-là, il était beaucoup plus dangereux d'être ado dans les 80's que maintenant, je trouve.



Bigdidou a dit:


> - Ces deux ados de 15 ans partis faire la guerre en Syrie et rattrapés  en Turquie : c'est probablement anecdotique, mais très symptomatique de  l'apparition de nouveaux danger inimaginables il y a même un an pour le  grand public que je suis.



Mouais...
Je me rappelle de cette histoire quand j'étais jeune d'un ado s'étant jeté par la fenêtre après avoir vu Superman - nouveau danger aussi ou expression différente de problèmes autres et récurents ?



Bigdidou a dit:


> - Je pense que la santé globale de l'enfant et de l'ado s'est d'ailleurs  dégradée



Je ne dis pas que tu as tort sur ce plan - juste que j'aimerais avoir des chiffres, des faits.
Parce que là encore, si je me compare (médecin généraliste une fois tous les 36 du mois et basta) avec mes gamins (pédiatre et, pour l'un, podologue + suivi dentaire et occuliste régulier)...


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2014)

Si vraiment tu veux des chiffres et des faits, parce que ça t'intéresse j'essaierai fe te trouver ça.
C'est actuellement un débat énorme dans la communauté médicale où on s'écharppe joyeusement à ce propos. Les MG peuvent tout faire, la pédiatrie, la gynéco, la géronto, en passant de l'un à l'autre à chaque consult, et les pédiatre, les gynécos médicaux ne voient pas ça du même oeil, et à mon avis de médecin généraliste, ils ont raison.
Un médecin (un pédo-psy, je crois), qui avait osé dire récemment à la radio que, peut-être, les médecins génèralistes ne géraient pas avec la même acuité la santé de l'enfant (en particulier sur le plan préventif) que les pédiatres vient de se faire trainer devant le conseil de l'ordre. Alors que c'est une évidence.
Tous les indicateurs concernant la médecine prèventive de l'enfant (couverture vaccinale, suivi des courbes pondérales...) depuis la raréfaction des pédiatres et la quasi-disparition des médecins scolaires sont à la baisse.
Le pédiatre, qui a plus de temps, travaille souvent ailleurs (-> formation par osmose, circulation des idées au contact, etc...), est plus à l'écoute de ce qui concerne spécifiquement l'enfant et l'ado, gère à mon avis mieux cette période que le MG. Après, certains d'entre nous ont plus la fibre pédiatrique que d'autres, qui auront plus la fibre gynéco ou géronto, psy, addicto ou que sais-je. Mais faut retomber sur Terre, tu peux pas être au top sur tout.
Sinon, je suis né en 67. Le début de la vraie explosion du SIDA dans la population génèrale c'est quand j'étais, de mémoire, en 2e ou 3e année de médecine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2014)

c'est une question pour LaHorde !
Ne quittez pas je transfère votre appel 

sinon, moi, j'ai voté choix 2.

Ils ont accès plus facilement aux vices mais si les parents sont là et font bien leur taff, ils feront gaffe.
Leur mentir en leur disant que tout va bien et en les enfermant dans une bulle n'est pas un solution.
D'où la nécessité parfois de les "combattre".

Ensuite ca dépend bien sûr dans quel environnement ils grandissent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> - Ces deux ados de 15 ans partis faire la guerre en Syrie et rattrapés en Turquie : c'est probablement anecdotique, mais très symptomatique de l'apparition de nouveaux danger inimaginables il y a même un an pour le grand public que je suis.



S'engager en mentant sur son âge dans la Coloniale ou la Légion pour aller se faire tuer ou crever d'une maladie tropicale dans la brousse de Madagascar ou les rizières du Tonkin, a été une aventure assez courante pour nombre de jeunes Français durant des décennies. Mais ce danger-là était idéologiquement légitimé par tout un système de valeurs. À la suite de l'embuscade d'Uzbin de 2008 qui avait coûté la vie à dix soldats, des familles ont porté plainte pour « mise en danger de la vie d'autrui et non-empêchement de crime ». Ce n'est évidemment pas le signe que la guerre est devenue plus dangereuse, mais que le rapport de la population au danger a changé radicalement. On a oublié l'époque où la Convention faisait du jeune Joseph Bara, tué à 13 ans face aux Vendéens, un héros national, en exaltant son sacrifice.

Les morts d'Afghanistan ont aussi déclenché une polémique sur la question de savoir si l'on n'avait pas envoyé là-bas des jeunes soldats inexpérimentés, là où des vétérans endurcis eussent été plus à leur place. En fait, l'âge moyen des soldats français morts en Afghanistan est de 30,4 ans, même si quatre soldats tués à Uzbin avaient entre 19 et 20 ans (Pertes militaires françaises en Afghanistan - Wikipédia). L'armée et l'État n'ont surtout pas eu le courage de répondre ce que savent tous les historiens militaires, tous les vieux soldats aussi : la guerre a toujours été faite par des gamins, encadrés par quelques vétérans. C'est une constante historique. On affecte de l'ignorer aujourd'hui, parce que l'idée nous en est devenue insupportable. 

Il suffit de voir ce que le cinéma nous montre de la guerre. On fait incarner, dans _Il faut sauver le soldat Ryan_ ou dans _La Ligne rouge_, les troufions de 20 ans de la guerre réelle par des acteurs qui frôlent ou ont dépassé la trentaine.  L'âge moyen des GI's inhumés au Cimetière et Mémorial américain d'Omaha Beach est de 24 ans, tous grades confondus, ce qui laisse supposer que l'âge moyen des simples soldats et petits gradés devait être inférieur (STEVE SWENSON'S BLOG: The Normandy American Cemetery and Memorial at Omaha Beach). Pour la guerre du Vietnam, les statistiques vont dans le même sens : 

_58,148 were killed in Vietnam [] Of those killed, 61% were younger than 21, 11,465 of those killed were younger than 20 years old, of those killed, 17,539 were married, average age of men killed was 23.1 years, five men killed in Vietnam were only 16 years old, and the oldest man killed was 62 years old_

Source : Vietnam War Myths and Facts


----------



## kisbizz (30 Janvier 2014)

L'environnement comme les mentalités ont changé c'est sur mais je ne penses pas  plus dangereux  ...

j'ai connu l'alcool a environ 25 ans et  certaines drogues a partir de 35 pas parce que j'en vais pas a ma disposition mais par conviction  

au moins la moitié de mon entourage de milan  nés  en fin d'année 60 ne sont plus de ce monde , enterrés par le sida ou l'héroïne , voire dans des accidents  causé par la vitesse de grosses cylindrées dont ils n'avaient surement pas la maitrise 

a mon époque d'ado je ne supportais pas d'avoir constamment mon pere sur le dos et ma mere au foyer me surveiller  comme la casserole sur le feux , je revais   de les voir divorcer comme certains parents de mes copines dont il me semblait qu'elles avaient une totale liberté 

mes enfants , et surtout ma fille qui a 25 ans aujourd'hui ,  eux m'accusent de les avoir laissé beaucoup seul , donc de liberté , au profit  de mon travail et d'avoir divorcée 2 fois 


2 vies différentes , 2 parcours différents,  2  entourages different mais au final pas de grand changement : une bonne scolarité sans problème , pas mal de sport et quelques conneries sans reelle gravité


pour moi  chaque époque  a eu son " mal" , la différence est que aujourd'hui ce "mal" est médiatisé a mort 

a un'autre époque on parlait de sida , drogues , cancers , divorces , violences dans les cité , violences a l'écoles ect, ect, a demi mots , aujourd'hui on en parle ouvertement ...  a tort ou a raison


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2014)

Un autre fait dont il convient de tenir compte :

La tranche des 18-24 ans représente environ 8% de l'ensemble de la population belge alors que cette même tranche représente 23% des automobilistes qui ont perdu la vie dans un accident de voiture

Causes principales :

Manque d'expérience
Surestimation des capacités personnelles
Prises de risques accrues dues à l'âge
Alcoolémie et usages de produits stupéfiants

Source : Institut belge de la sécurité routière (IBSR)
Jeunes conducteurs - IBSR

Et tout cela malgré que les véhicules actuels soient de plus en plus sûrs !

Les jeunes qui atteignent 18 ans à l'heure actuelle n'ont pour la plupart (je n'en fais pas une généralité) comme objectif que de passer le permis et de s'acheter une voiture ... bien souvent payée par les parents.

Je comprends très bien leur réaction, la voiture restant à leurs yeux un idéal de liberté et de mobilité ... je comprends d'autant mieux que je me souviens avoir perdu ma première vraie "petite amie" parce qu'à mon époque je n'avais pas de bagnole, et ce au profit d'un con qui avait une 4CV pourrie de chez pourrie ...

Il est vrai aussi que dans les années 60/70 l'habitude était d'envisager l'achat d'une bagnole quand on disposait d'un boulot, qu'on était mariés et qu'on pouvait se la payer soi-même ... c-à-d aux environs de 25 ans minimum sans compter le fait que la circulation n'était pas ce qu'elle était aujourd'hui !

J'avoue aussi que si les bagnoles n'avaient pas évoluées en matière de sécurité, ce serait une véritable hécatombe aujourd'hui : pas de ceintures, pas d'airbags, pas d'ABS, pas de crash test et j'en passe et des meilleures ... t'avais un accident à 50 kms/H, t'étais pratiquement mort !:rateau:

Malheureusement, et pour beaucoup, la voiture, au-delà d'un moyen d'assurer la mobilité, participe au besoin de "prises de risques" de certains jeunes adultes ... elle les accompagne dans leurs sorties et je ne suis pas certain que le vieil adage : "Boire ou conduire, il faut choisir" soit bien ancré dans tous les esprits - il suffit de lire les faits divers le lundi matin pour se rendre compte des dégâts du weekend !

Pour mes propres enfants, j'ai solutionné le problème d'une autre façon :

D'abord, j'étais dans l'incapacité financière de leur payer une bagnole ... ensuite, je leur ai appris à conduire moi-même, avec ma propre voiture dans le cadre de la "filière libre" ... Quand j'étais certain de leurs capacités à maîtriser une bagnole, ils ont passé leurs permis respectifs (tous du premier coup !) et ensuite, ils pouvaient utiliser ma voiture comme bon leur semblait et en toute confiance à la seule condition qu'au premier incident dont ils étaient responsables ... le marché passé avec eux était terminé et ils se débrouillaient !!!!!!

Petite anecdote : quand j'avais acheté ma BMW neuve, mon plus jeune fils était frustré parce qu'il pensait que je ne la lui prêterais pas ... Je lui avais dis que le marché tenait toujours et qu'il pouvait l'utiliser comme son frère et sa soeur l'avaient fait auparavant avec mes autres voitures et toujours aux mêmes conditions ... Pas de chance, deux semaines après l'achat de ma BM, alors que mon fils s'était arrêté à un passage pour piétons, un gars n'a pas eu le temps de freiner et lui a enfoncé l'arrière ... argh ! Je ne vous dis pas comment il était stressé quand il m'a téléphoné pour annoncer l'accident !

Mais conformément à nos accord, et comme il était en droit ... il a pu continuer !!!!!:rateau:

ps : maintenant, comme je roule en Partner Tepee, personne n'aurait voulu l'emprunter !:love:
(un des - nombreux - avantages de rouler en Tepee !!!!!!)


----------



## ergu (31 Janvier 2014)

Un des dangers typique des 80s inconnu des jeunes d'aujourd'hui, c'est quand même de se retrouver avec une coiffure "mulet", une veste à èpaulettes géantes et manches relevées, un jean taille sous les bras et des baskets montantes fluo !

À côté de ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Un des dangers typique des 80s inconnu des jeunes d'aujourd'hui, c'est quand même de se retrouver avec une coiffure "mulet", une veste à èpaulettes géantes et manches relevées, un jean taille sous les bras et des baskets montantes fluo !
> 
> À côté de ça...


...y'a aussi les pulls tricotés par Moman...
:rose:


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

ouais, mais ils ont Miley Cyrus et Nabilla...


Je suis pas sur que ce soit mieux.


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

Mais c'est qui cette Nabilla ? J'ai vu qu'il en était question dans un autre fil...


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

et quel fil!!!

Nabilla: petite djeun's croyant que sa plastique compense le vide intersidéral.

Remarques que Zebig a eu droit à Dalida et à Yvette Horner... je compatis...


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> et quel fil!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, c'est celle qui fait le tour du net avec la shampoing et son alloooooo, quouââââ, une fille sans shampoing, c'est comme une fille sans cheveux ?
J'ai mis une bonne heure à m'en remettre, et j'ai continué à glousser toute l'après midi...


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

derme c'est elle?!!! mais elle est douée alors.:mouais:

J'ai du mal, je vieillis

entre celle qui se promene avec l'étal d'une boucherie sur le dos, celle qui prend les boules de chantiers pour des balles de Geisha et celle là qui a hypnotisée le pöv gars en charge de la pression des pneus.

Rahlàlà. C'est sur, la jeunesse a du moucron à se faire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Janvier 2014)

Euh ! Vous oubliez Justin Bieber dans tout ça ...  ... Pauvre jeunesse !


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Vous oubliez Justin Bieber dans tout ça ...  ... Pauvre jeunesse !




Tu es bien sévère avec Justin Bieber, il fait des efforts et il s'améliore. On a vu dans un autre fil qu'il vient de se faire prendre au volant ivre et sous l'emprise de drogues illicites. Du coup, j'ai autorisé mes enfants à écouter ce qu'il fait.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Remarques que Zebig a eu droit ... ... à Yvette Horner... je compatis...



Kernic était fan d'Yvette Horner ... j'ai du l'envoyer en psychothérapie !!!!!





​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h56 ----------

ps pour Webo : tu vois que j'avais raison de laisser ce sujet sur la terrasse au lieu de le transférer sur le comptoir ! ... J'en étais sûr !!!!!:love:


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> derme c'est elle?!!! mais elle est douée alors.:mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ! Tu admets donc bien que notre époque est vachement plus dangereuse pour nos ados qu'avant.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu es bien sévère avec Justin Bieber, il fait des efforts et il s'améliore. On a vu dans un autre fil qu'il vient de se faire prendre au volant ivre et sous l'emprise de drogues illicites. Du coup, j'ai autorisé mes enfants à écouter ce qu'il fait.



Attention, lui ce qu'il cherche c'est à mourir comme une Rock Star à 27 ans (encore 8 à attendre) 

Mais n'est pas Jim Morrison ou Hendrix qui veut...


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Attention, lui ce qu'il cherche c'est à mourir comme une Rock Star à 27 ans (encore 8 à attendre)
> 
> 
> 
> Mais n'est pas Jim Morrison ou Hendrix qui veut...




Euh... Oui, il est pas rendu, le Bieber pour nous faire un Jim Morrison...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Euh... Oui, il est pas rendu, le Bieber pour nous faire un Jim Morrison...



Sois patient !
Un accident est si vite arrivé...


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sois patient !
> Un accident est si vite arrivé...



tu crois qu'il va rencontrer Nabilla?

Après les Bogdanoff, on aurait donc Avatar pour de vrai?


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> tu crois qu'il va rencontrer Nabilla?
> 
> 
> 
> Après les Bogdanoff, on aurait donc Avatar pour de vrai?




Ah, les Bogdanoff, je les ai vus y a pas très longtemps chez Ruquier. Je me moque ja mais du physique des gens, ma là il faut admettre qu'il défie toutes les lois de la probabilité...
Sinon un hybride Bieber-Nabilla, ça permettrait enfin de connaitre enfin la part de la génétique et celle de l'acquis dans nos fonctions cognitives.
Entin, à condition de le mettre en famille d´accueil...


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je me moque ja mais du physique des gens


Remarque, si tu te fous de la gueule des Bogdanoff, c'est plutôt à leur sens de la beauté qu'à leur physique que tu t'attaques. Y'a plus grand chose d'origine sur leur tronche .

Sinon pour revenir au sujet, je ne sais pas si le monde est plus dangereux qu'avant, mais je sais qu'a priori j'ai plus peur pour mon gamin que mes parents n'avaient peur pour moi. Par exemple à 8 ans je prenais le bus et le métro tout seul, il en a onze et je ne le laisserai pas le faire.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Sinon pour revenir au sujet, je ne sais pas si le monde est plus dangereux qu'avant, mais je sais qu'a priori j'ai plus peur pour mon gamin que mes parents n'avaient peur pour moi. Par exemple à 8 ans je prenais le bus et le métro tout seul, il en a onze et je ne le laisserai pas le faire.




Tout pareil, et même après vous avoir tous attentivement lu, je reste persuadé que l'environnement de nos ados est globalement plus risqué que le notre. Mais bon, j'entends toutes les réserves à ce propos, et qu'une somme d'expériences ou de sentiments individuels (ceux des miens et de mes potes) ne fait pas une expérience collective.


----------



## kisbizz (1 Février 2014)

nos chères têtes blondes née dans les année 80/90 et grandis  dans un environnement  avec une éducation plutôt " magnanime *" (merci a certain psy et a certaines loi qui le protègent meme d'une simple claque )  se croyant tout permis, que tout leur est du , qui sont le rois du monde en quelques sorte ... par conséquence je n'ose imaginer  comment vont être nos chers petits enfants 

* j'ai cherché un autre mot mais rien me semble juste  ... il pourrait aussi être remplacé  par laxisme , lassitudes , découragement ... ou tout simplement une éducation de "tout est permis" pour ne pas passer pour des parents indignes , méchants , sans coeur et j'en passe


juste un petit exemple : 
la seule et unique fois lors d'une dispute (j'avais 16 ans) que j'ai "insulté" ma mere d'un "sa va pas , t'es folle ou quoi ?" je me suis prise une superbe belle baffe ...
aujourd'hui,  celui qui n'a jamais entendu un des nos enfant dire a ses parents meme en rigolant "t'es con ou quoi?" jette la première pierre


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2014)

Les enfants rois versus la dangerosité de l'environnement pour les ados...
J'ai du mal à voir le rapport


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

kisbizz a dit:


> nos chères têtes blondes née dans les année 80/90 et grandis  dans un environnement  avec une éducation plutôt " magnanime *" (merci a certain psy et a certaines loi qui le protègent meme d'une simple claque )  se croyant tout permis, que tout leur est du , qui sont le rois du monde en quelques sorte ... par conséquence je n'ose imaginer  comment vont être nos chers petits enfants
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heu... Mes gamins sont trop gâtés, certes, mais un a effectivement dit un jour à sa mère qu'elle était stupide (sic). Ni lui, ni aucun de ses frère et soeur n'a retenté le coup, et je ne pense pas que ce soit, dans leur tête, dans le champ du possible...
Il est où le tas de cailloux ?

Mais, effectivement, ce n'est pas trop le sujet...


----------



## kisbizz (1 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Les enfants rois versus la dangerosité de l'environnement pour les ados...
> J'ai du mal à voir le rapport




c'était par rapport a Nabilla et justin ... 

a toute epouqe il y a eu et il y aura des  dangers mais ce n'est pas seulement l'environnement qui pourrait causer des torts ... 

il me semble que  tout est liée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Les enfants rois versus la dangerosité de l'environnement pour les ados...
> J'ai du mal à voir le rapport



A partir du moment où un ado se croit tout permis et pense avoir droit à tout, c'est la porte ouverte à la violence verbale ou physique dans le cas où quelqu'un lui refuserait quelque chose ... Dès lors et par sa réaction, il augmente par le fait même la dangerosité de son environnement en s'exposant à la réaction de l'auteur du refus...
C'est donc effectivement bien lié !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------

Exemple vécu :

Un ado me demande une cigarette et je lui dis que je n'en ai pas ... Il me répond : casse toi vieux con et il ramasse mon poing sur la gueule !:rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A partir du moment où un ado se croit tout permis et pense avoir droit à tout, c'est la porte ouverte à la violence verbale ou physique dans le cas où quelqu'un lui refuserait quelque chose ... Dès lors et par sa réaction, il augmente par le fait même la dangerosité de son environnement en s'exposant à la réaction de l'auteur du refus...
> 
> C'est donc effectivement bien lié !
> 
> ...




OK, vu sous cet angle.
On en revient alors de ce que tu disais de la relative "démission" des familles par manque de temps ou de compétence.

Avec ce débat ubuesque et violent en ce moment en France : "l'école n'a pas à se substituer aux familles", qui vient de ces même parents par ailleurs démissionnaires (et j'admets que je suis loin d'être parfait sur ce plan), et là où franchement, l'école ne cherche à se substituer à rien du tout, mais simplement de pallier des carences générales évidentes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un ado me demande une cigarette et je lui dis que je n'en ai pas ... Il me répond : casse toi vieux con et il ramasse mon poing sur la gueule !:rateau:




Et la prochaine fois, tu ne manqueras pas de respect à cette moule, petit canaillou.


----------



## ergu (2 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un ado me demande une cigarette et je lui dis que je n'en ai pas ... Il me répond : casse toi vieux con et il ramasse mon poing sur la gueule !:rateau:



Ouais, je vois parfaitement ce que tu veux dire : les vieux qu'ont pas de clopes sont un danger pour la jeunesse !

D'ailleurs, c'est pour ça que j'incite mes fils à ne pas fumer - des fois qu'ils en viennent un jour à te demander une clope...


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, je vois parfaitement ce que tu veux dire : les vieux qu'ont pas de clopes sont un danger pour la jeunesse !
> 
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est pour ça que j'incite mes fils à ne pas fumer - des fois qu'ils en viennent un jour à te demander une clope...




Et moi à fumer, histoire qu'ils aient une chance d'avoir une clope sur eux le jour où thebig leur en demandera une.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2014)

Vous êtes c... !!!


----------



## ergu (2 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous êtes c... !!!



Ouais, hein ?
Dire qu'on a échappé à tous les dangers de notre adolescence pour en arriver là, le destin a vraiment les neurones qui s'touchent !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Dire qu'on a échappé à tous les dangers de notre adolescence pour en arriver là



Bof ! Quand, comme moi, on est parti de rien pour n'arriver à rien, on n'a pas beaucoup de regrets à avoir !

Ma question existentielle du moment : comme je suis un grand prématuré, vais-je mourir aussi quelques mois avant la date prévue par mon destin ... ou non ????:rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bof ! Quand, comme moi, on est parti de rien pour n'arriver à rien




C'est déjà beaucoup. Je suis parti de haut (père grand universitaire et toussa) pour arriver à pas grand chose 
Mais, thebig, c'est le sujet du fil, on a les gamins, non ? Le reste...
Et le premier qui y touche, j'le crève, même si c'est une moule.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous êtes c... !!!



c'est assez réducteur je trouve !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais, thebig, c'est le sujet du fil, on a les gamins, non ? Le reste...



Tu as entièrement raison !

J'ai l'habitude de voir mon "petit frère" tous les jours (enfin, il a quand même 58 ans et pas d'enfants !) et c'est à chaque fois pour nous l'occasion de se tordre de rire avec des conneries pas possibles (que je n'oserais même pas aborder ici !) ... quand hier, il m'a dit tout-à-fait sérieusement : "Frère, je ne comprends pas comment tu as fait pour avoir 3 enfants intelligents !" ... le salopiot !:love:

Un jour, on discutait en rigolant de ma "prématurité" ... le lendemain matin il me téléphonait en disant : "Salut Frère, que foetus aujourd'hui ??????" :rateau: ... :rose:Je sais ! mais ça nous fait rigoler !

Mais tout ça nous éloigne de notre sujet de départ ...


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est assez réducteur je trouve !




Oui, il manque deux lettres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, il manque deux lettres



Euh ! trois ... c'était au pluriel !:rateau:


----------



## ergu (3 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, il manque deux lettres



Hum...
consonne ?


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Hum...
> consonne ?



Si seulement les cons sonnaient, ça serait bien pratique pour les repérer de loin.

Sur ce, je vous laisse, y a un truc qui sonne.


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Février 2014)

drelin, drelin!!


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2014)

Chez le gynéco : 
Docteur, y a un con qui sonne. C'est le mien, ou c'est vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Février 2014)

je lis ce fil et je me dis que j'aurais finalement plus mal tourner; surtout comparé à certains qui traînent ici...

Merci thebig pour cette prise de conscience !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2014)

Bien sûr, "l'incident" cité ci-dessous est un cas isolé ... mais j'ai bien aimé la citation dans l'un des commentaires : "_*La culture de l'excuse est l'un des paramètres d'une société décadente*_".​
J'ajouterais également qu'il ne faut pas oublier que pour 1 ado qui fait des "conneries", il y en a 10.000 autres qui vivent normalement dans le respect des autres !

Le père du jeune handicapé agressé par quatre jeunes exige une punition - Le Point

...ça interpelle quand même...


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Février 2014)

Oui, ça interpelle, mais les commentaires affligeants m'interpellent presque plus...


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2014)

il me tarde néanmoins de savoir si la sanction sera plus ou moins lourde que de cogner un chat...

Pour en revenir au fil, je pense pour ma part que la vie est plus cool maintenant. J'ai 50 ans un garçon de 17 et une fille de 14.
Ils ont toujours eu chacun leur chambre, (pas moi) une vie peinard, (moi pas toujours) de bonnes écoles, ils ne sont pas chiants.
A la naissance de mon garçon j'ai démissionné pour m'occuper de lui et j'ai continué avec ma fille. Je pense que beaucoup de choses dans l'évolution de l'enfant vient de là. J'ai beaucoup lui a cette époque. tout ce qui me passait sous la main sur l'éducation des enfants. 

mon préféré restera "tout se joue avant 6 ans". 
j'ai essayé de faire de mon mieux (j'essaye encore  ) mais je garde toujours avec moi pour mes enfants l'adage suivant : Ne combat pas le mauvais, mais augmente le bon, le mauvais disparaîtra. 
Tout ça pour dire que si la vie d'avant peut paraître "romantique" vue de maintenant, je pense que c'est quand même beaucoup plus facile maintenant.


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Février 2014)

Vous me direz que ça tourne à l'obsession, mais voici une news récente sur un site pro (pas de lien accessible possible).

LInstitut nationalde la santé et de la recherche médicale a remis, le 5 février, à Mme Danièle Jourdain-Menninger,présidente de la Mission interministérielle de lutte contre la drogue et la toxicomanie (Mildt),une expertise collective sur les conduites addictives à ladolescence.

Ce document, qui sinscrit dans le cadre du Plan gouvernemental de lutte contre les drogues et les conduites addictives 2013-2017,dresse un tableau des consommations des différentes substances addictives, ainsi que des dommages causée qui sont particulier dans cette tranche dâge.

Et le constat est préoccupant concernant en particulier lalcool, le tabac et le cannabis, dont les dommages sont majeurs chez les adolescents qui ont une sensibilité accrue aux effets neurotoxiques de ces substances.

Ainsi, pour lalcool, lusage régulier commence dès le collège ; et, à 17 ans, 59 % des garçons et des filles rapportent avoir déjà été ivres au cours de leur vie et 53 % déclarent avoir vécu au cours du mois précédant lenquête, une alcoolisation ponctuelle importante. La France occupe une position médiane en Europe pour les alcoolisations ponctuelles importantes à 16 ans, elle se situe au-dessus de la moyenne pour la consommation régulière dalcool.

Le tabac a été expérimenté en 2011 par 2 jeunes sur 3 à lâge de 17 ans ; et 30 % des filles et 33 % des garçons sont fumeurs quotidiens. Cette prévalence place la France parmi les pays ayant le plus de jeunes fumeurs.

Concernant le cannabis, 42 % des adolescents de 17 ans en ont déjà fumé au moins une fois (39 % des filles et 44 % des garçons), avec de premières expérimentations dès le collège. Et parmi les adolescents âgés de 17 ans, 5 % présenteraient en 2011 un risque dusage problématique voire de dépendance : 7 % des garçons et 3 % des filles. Là encore la France se situe parmi les forts consommateurs.



Les experts de lInserm font plusieurs recommandations visant à prévenir linitiation ou à en retarder lâge, en améliorant, en particulier, linformation vers les jeunes et leurs parents, en renforçant la formation des intervenants, et en développant des actions  de première ligne, telles que des "consultations jeunes consommateurs".


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2014)

Rooh ! Mais non, c'est cool le canabis. Il faut légaliser comme dirait Mme Duflot. Il faut taxer dirait Monsieur Cazeneuve.

Et puis Hidalgo installera des fumoirs à côté de ses salles de shoot.

What a wonderful world !


----------



## collodion (9 Février 2014)

Complexité = dangerosité ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2014)

Allez, après le "binge drinking", voilà le "neknomination" ...... Inutile de dire que cela va faire fureur sur les réseaux sociaux !

Et après on s'étonnera de devoir slalommer entre les flaques de dégueulis en allant chercher son cramique le samedi matin ...

Neknomination : un jeu d'alcool aussi risqué que stupide


----------



## ergu (9 Février 2014)

Personne n'a fait son service militaire ou quoi ???

Bon, c'est vrai qu'on ne se filmait pas et qu'on était beaucoup moins imaginatifs dans la façon la plus conne possible de boire mais qu'est-ce qu'on se collait dans la tronche quand même...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Personne n'a fait son service militaire ou quoi ???
> 
> Bon, c'est vrai qu'on ne se filmait pas et qu'on était beaucoup moins imaginatifs dans la façon la plus conne possible de boire mais qu'est-ce qu'on se collait dans la tronche quand même...



La grosse différence, c'est "qu'avant" tu ne trouvais pratiquement pas d'alcool dans les bistrots ou dans les cantines militaires (je parle de la fin des années 60) ... on se pochetronnait allègrement à la bière et à la bière uniquement, ce qui retardait le moment où tu t'écroulais à force d'aller pisser toutes les demi-heures !

Maintenant, boire des alcools (sucrés ou non !) est devenue pratiquement la règle (marketing des marques oblige), les filles s'y sont mises aussi et boire une bière est devenue aussi ringard que regarder "Le clan des Siciliens" à la télé ... (je parle d'expérience, mon fils m'ayant dit que je regardais un vieux truc dépassé la semaine dernière !)


----------



## ergu (9 Février 2014)

J'ai un vague souvenir de vodka tiédasse avec un pote qui faisait Spiderman sur le haut des casiers... Vu l'etat dans lequel nous étions, il aurait pu se rompre le cou, ce con.

'Fin, nous on avait une "excuse" : on se faisait chier comme jamais dans ma vie, je crois.

Y s'font chier à ce point, les jeunes?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> 'Fin, nous on avait une "excuse" : on se faisait chier comme jamais dans ma vie, je crois.



 Arf ... Pas de chance !!!!!

Moi, c'était le contraire ... J'avais "choisi" mon service militaire et les deux années passées là-bas ont été parmi les années les plus excitantes de ma vie ... aventure, voyages "exotiques", rencontres improbables, adrénaline à gogo ... à un point tel qu'à un certain moment de ma vie, j'ai regretté de ne pas m'être engagé définitivement et que j'ai failli faire une bêtise !

Quant aux jeunes actuellement, j'ai l'impression qu'ils se font plus chier qu'avant ... situation économique oblige !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez, après le "binge drinking", voilà le "neknomination" ...... Inutile de dire que cela va faire fureur sur les réseaux sociaux !
> 
> Et après on s'étonnera de devoir slalommer entre les flaques de dégueulis en allant chercher son cramique le samedi matin ...
> 
> Neknomination : un jeu d'alcool aussi risqué que stupide





ergu a dit:


> Personne n'a fait son service militaire ou quoi ???
> 
> Bon, c'est vrai qu'on ne se filmait pas et qu'on était beaucoup moins imaginatifs dans la façon la plus conne possible de boire mais qu'est-ce qu'on se collait dans la tronche quand même...



Ne vous inquiétez pas, Darwin veille et la sélection naturelle saura reconnaître les siens, les + forts, les + chanceux, les moins riches (cher la picole), ceux qui n'ont pas d'amis (bin oui la picole c'est social), etc... :rateau:


----------



## collodion (10 Février 2014)

Les jeunes sont toujours plus adaptés au monde que leurs parents...


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2014)

collodion a dit:


> Les jeunes sont toujours plus adaptés au monde que leurs parents...




Ouai... Heureusement qu'y a papa et maman derrière bien des fois, quand même.

Pour le canabis, chez l'ado, surtout avec l'actuel, très concentré en THC, c'est tout simplement une catastrophe en usage régulier (pas un pétard de temps en temps) : baisse du QI Jusqu'à 10%, atrophie du corps calleux (zone impliquée dans les échanges entre les deux hémisphères, et j'en passe. Et bien entendu, risque de démasquer des psychoses latentes, voir, pour certaines études d'en déclencher de toute pièce, syndrome amotivationnel, etc, etc...
Sa banalisation voire sa "promotion", par exemple par certains (ex-)politiques est stupéfiante (merde, on va encore me reprocher un jeu de mot douteux...).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouai... Heureusement qu'y a papa et maman derrière bien des fois, quand même.
> 
> Pour le canabis, chez l'ado, surtout avec l'actuel, très concentré en THC, c'est tout simplement une catastrophe en usage régulier (pas un pétard de temps en temps) : baisse du QI Jusqu'à 10%, atrophie du corps calleux (zone impliquée dans les échanges entre les deux hémisphères, et j'en passe. Et bien entendu, risque de démasquer des psychoses latentes, voir, pour certaines études d'en déclencher de toute pièce, syndrome amotivationnel, etc, etc...
> Sa banalisation voire sa "promotion", par exemple par certains (ex-)politiques est stupéfiante (merde, on va encore me reprocher un jeu de mot douteux...).



Les parents sont là, parmi lesquels tel père est un crack, telle mère une héroïne.


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

Oh merde, Cratès a fait un jeu de mots - mais où va le monde - d'ici à ce que je me mette à dire des trucs intelligents, moi...

Nan, franchement, quand je vois ça, je me dis que vraiment le monde est aujourd'hui bien plus dangereux.
Et pas que pour les ados...

On ne peut plus compter sur rien qui soit acquis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Oh merde, Cratès a fait un jeu de mots - mais où va le monde - d'ici à ce que je me mette à dire des trucs intelligents, moi...
> 
> Nan, franchement, quand je vois ça, je me dis que vraiment le monde est aujourd'hui bien plus dangereux.
> Et pas que pour les ados...
> ...



C'est Ponk qui a déteint sur moi. Heureusement qu'il est parti celui-là !


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

Comme quoi, les parents ont beau faire, il suffit parfois _d'une seule _mauvaise fréquentation...

Bon, file ranger ta chambre et ne reviens pas avant d'avoir un truc pensé et documenté à dire.
Petit canaillou !


----------



## collodion (11 Février 2014)

Par contre c'est sur que ce monde-ci nous rend plus paranoïaque qu'avant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2014)

Hier je discutais avec un des médecins urgentistes de l'hôpital de mon patelin ... il m'a avoué que depuis quelques années la gestion des urgences le weekend était pour le moins préoccupante, surtout en ce qui concerne les "accidents" dans lesquels les jeunes étaient impliqués ... entre les accidents de la route à la sortie des boîtes de nuit, les bagarres, les comas éthyliques, les agressions verbales et physiques du personnel soignant, ils étaient obligés de faire appel aux services de police entre 5 et 10 fois par nuit pour calmer les esprits, surtout le vendredi et le samedi.

Même son de cloche du côté de la "police de quartier" selon laquelle 20% des jeunes conduisant une voiture étaient en défaut, soit de permis, soit d'assurances, soit de contrôle technique (20%, cela me semble quand même beaucoup, mais je n'ai pas la possibilité de vérifier).

Le "jeu" actuellement serait de parier d'aller passer une nuit "au poste" en agressant verbalement ou physiquement des policiers en patrouille, le tout filmé pour servir de preuve au futur petit caïd !

Bref, on est peut-être un peu parano, mais là, ce sont quand même des faits concrets dénotant une dégradation certaine de la situation !


----------



## collodion (11 Février 2014)

La guerre était bien plus dangereuse !  C'est le prix de la liberté...


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le "jeu" actuellement serait de parier d'aller passer une nuit "au poste" en agressant verbalement ou physiquement des policiers en patrouille, le tout filmé pour servir de preuve au futur petit caïd !



Oui, ce jeu est pratiquement sans risque.

Et c'est à celui qui le réalise plusieurs  dizaines de fois que revient la palme.


----------



## collodion (14 Février 2014)

Les ados d'aujourd'hui sont ils plus cons qu'avant ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2014)

collodion a dit:


> Les ados d'aujourd'hui sont ils plus cons qu'avant ?



Là, sans hésitation, je te répondrai : non !!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2014)

Les vieux sont-ils des vieux cons pour les jeunes ?

Posée autrement, est-il préférable de finir par passer pour un vieux con auprès des jeunes dans le but de leur laisser croire à leur originalité ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les vieux sont-ils des vieux cons pour les jeunes ?
> 
> Posée autrement, est-il préférable de finir par passer pour un vieux con auprès des jeunes dans le but de leur laisser croire à leur originalité ?



Je crois personnellement qu'à partir d'un certain âge, on n'a pas le choix de passer ou de ne pas passer pour un vieux con auprès des ados ... ... on y passe, mais jusqu'à preuve du contraire !:rateau: ... De toutes manières, c'était déjà comme çà avant !

Comme j'habite dans le quartier des écoles, je me suis habitué aux "wesh papy !!!!" qui émaillent mon passage, mais tout ça sans aucune animosité, et j'y vois même une certaine forme de politesse - Certains savent d'expérience rateau que je ne supporterais jamais (et quand je dis jamais, c'est jamais !) d'être insulté dans la rue ... En fait, je fais comme eux : je marque mon territoire !!!!!


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, je fais comme eux : je marque mon territoire !!!!!



Pareil idem kifkif.

Accompagné par mon chien fidèle, nous pissons tout au long des trottoirs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Pareil idem kifkif.
> 
> Accompagné par mon chien fidèle, nous pissons tout au long des trottoirs.



... Aussi des problèmes de prostate, loustic ???...:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------

Personnellement, si je me fais insulter de vieux con, gros con ou autres joyeusetés, j'ai une technique très éprouvée :



Je me retourne lentement et je jauge l'adversaire ... s'ils sont trop nombreux et trop costauds (çàd plus de 1 et plus de 40 kilos l'unité), je fais mine de rien et je passe mon chemin ... dans le cas contraire, on passe au n° 2
Je m'avance lentement vers eux, les mains dans les poches, l'air dégagé et un rictus aux lèvres ... si malheureusement, j'ai mal jaugé la situation, on retourne au n° 1, sinon on passe au n° 3
Je m'approche du groupe (s'ils sont plus de 1 mais moins que 2), si l'adversaire a moins de 10 ans (courageux, mais pas téméraire !:rateau, je lui mets une baffe ... s'il a plus de 10 ans mais moins que 16, je lui offre une clope ... s'il a plus de 16 ans, je donne mon portefeuille en bonus !
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais cette technique m'a toujours évité d'en prendre plein la gueule le seul inconvénient étant que je dois racheter un nouveau portefeuille et refaire mes papiers à chaque fois...


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2014)

Je leur colle un grand coup de prostate, je veux dire de matraque.

Puis je lache le chien... qui se barre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Je leur colle un grand coup de prostate !



Houla ! Ça doit faire mal .... ! :casse::casse:

Petit conseil ! Mets du barbelé autour ... Ça les accroche bien et tu les ramènes plus facilement ! Ensuite tu les achèves à coups de vésicule biliaire bien cailloteuse .... Wesh dans leur gueule !


----------



## anntraxh (14 Février 2014)

Enfin
Enfin ce sujet devient grandiose, pilpatant oserais-je dire  
Wesh , comme ils disent 

et y a même pas une petite illustration photographique du coup de pro  euh matraque ???

à poster dans portfolio 


non ? 


ah


bon 


chuis déçue


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2014)

anntraxh a dit:


> à poster dans portfolio



:afraid: Pour que jpmiss vienne me dire qu'elle penche, qu'elle est mal cadrée, que le bokeh est fâné, qu'elle aurait plus sa place dans un rapport d'autopsie.... Non merci !!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (14 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :afraid: Pour que jpmiss vienne me dire qu'elle penche, qu'elle est mal cadrée, que le bokeh est fâné, qu'elle aurait plus sa place dans un rapport d'autopsie.... Non merci !!!!!



ça sent le vécu


----------



## collodion (15 Février 2014)

Classiques : L'insultron - LE Générateur d'insulte
"Couille de tétard analphabète"

Avec un accent rigolo : L'Insultatruc virtuel Québécois - CIBOIRE.COM
"Espèce de vieilles paires de bobettes"

Plus élaborées : Générateur d?insultes philosophiques - Quaeres
"Nietzsche ta mère !"


----------



## camisol (17 Février 2014)

De temps en temps, ça m'arrive, j'ai envie de répondre.

Je suis un vieux con sans âge. Mais j'ai été ado, et j'ai alors vécu dans plusieurs endroits. Du rural montagneux, de la grande périphérie urbaine, de la grande ville.
Aujourd'hui mes enfants vivent dans une grande ville, pas si grande. Mais pauvre.
J'ai le sentiment qu'ils vivent dans un monde beaucoup plus anxiogène, mais beaucoup plus sur.
Bien entendu, ils sont beaucoup moins confronté aux dangers de l'automobile que je ne l'étais, ils vivent la plupart du temps dans une grande agglomération largement pourvus de transports collectifs. Moi j'ai grandi dans des territoires où la moto, la mobylette, la bagnole était nécessaire. De ce simple fait, j'avais, à l'âge qu'à ma fille aînée aujourd'hui, une belle collection de copains au cimetière. Accident de 2 roues dans ma périphérie urbaine, accident de voiture en montagne. Une bonne dizaine de morts avant 18 ans, ça éclaircit le carnet d'adresse.
Elle, aucun.
Mais j'ai aussi grandit dans une grande proximité aux substances dangereuses. Plus qu'elle. L'alcoolisation très tôt, le pétard au moment de la 1ère clope, les substances dures dès mon arrivée au lycée. Plusieurs OD dans mes proches avant que j'ai 20 ans. 
Et deux suicides. L'un miné par la découverte de son homosexualité, l'autre pour une raison que nous n'avons jamais dénoué. C'est la seule cause de mortalité qui me semble perdurer à l'identique.
Et puis, entre 20 et 25 ans, la première vague d'une hécatombe de morts du SIDA et d'hépatites.
Je passe sur les accidents de montagne dûs à la pratique de sports extrêmes, ils sont trop spécifiques.
Mais sur ce simple critère des causes de la mortalité, mes enfatns vivent dans un environnement plus sûr que celui où j'ai grandi.
La violence, maintenant. Ça fait quelques années que j'entends cette petite musique de la montée des violences physiques. J'ai un peu du mal à y croire. Les faits divers, les statistiques, sont certainement plus visibles. Mais au collège de ma grande banlieue classe moyenne, il y avait des bastons de bandes. Au lycée, j'ai vu au moins chaque année un type finir la journée en sortant du lycée dans une ambulance, le poumon perforé par une lame, l'il énuclé, la tête fracassée après une bagarre en haut d'un escalier.
Dans les fêtes des bleds, la castagne était un invariant, et ça castagnait dur.
Plus tard, quand je suis arrivé à la fac, j'ai connu la première vague de montée des fachos. Et les bagarres à coup de matraque, de poing américain, de couteau, les expéditions punitives des redskins du club de Kung-fu, toutes violences qui étaient monnaie courante. Et les grands incendies sociaux dans les "quartiers" de la périphérie de Lyon.

Bref, un visage tangible de la violence. Qui n'a rien à envier à celle d'aujourd'hui, sinon sa médiatisation.

Après, l'environnement, au sens strict, est beaucoup plus dangereux. La plupart des ados d'aujourd'hui bouffent une merde immonde, pendant que la génération d'au dessus, la première à vivre dans un environnement saturé de pesticides, commence à crever massivement de cancers. Là, oui, il n'y a pas photo avec mon adolescence.


----------



## ergu (17 Février 2014)

camisol a dit:


> De temps en temps, ça m'arrive, j'ai envie de répondre.



Très souvent, ça m'arrive, je regrette d'avoir répondu.

Sérieusement, plus je lis de témoignages ici (ou ailleurs) plus j'ai l'impression d'avoir vécu et de continuer à vivre dans une sorte d'enclave de la Bisounourserie en terre française (enclave mobile, qui plus est, puisqu'elle semble se déplacer avec moi)

J'ai vécu à la campagne (avec la mobylette trafiquée et dangereuse qui va bien), j'ai vécu en banlieue parisienne (y compris de la banlieue qui est passé aux infos pour des bagarres de bandes et du supermarché brûlé) et...
Rien.

Que d'alle.

Le "pire" que j'ai à raconter c'est 4 morveux dans un bus qui m'ont craché dessus au moment où je descendais et deux ou trois invectives rigolardes du temps où j'avais les cheveux longs (au choix : Rahan, Conan le barbare ou Ginola...)
Pas de quoi fouetter un chat, quoi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> (au choix : Rahan, *Conan le barbare* ou Ginola...)



A choisir, ça vaut mieux que Connard le barbant !:rateau:


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Aussi des problèmes de prostate, loustic ???...:rateau:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------
> 
> ...


Nous, les vieux, faisons partie de l'environnement de nos ados. Demander si nous sommes plus dangereux qu'avant est difficile à encaisser. Tant pis !
Dans le cas évoqué par thebig voici la technique que j'utilise avec succès :

Je m'immobilise.

Je fixe mon regard dans le vide.

Je prends une longue inspiration.

Enfin d'une voix forte en soignant la diction, je...

... récite un long poème de Victor Hugo.


Effet garanti : les zèbres se figent comme des glaçons puis se tirent à la vitesse grand V.


----------

